# Weekend Find



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 19, 2016)

Found this ladies Schwinn this weekend for my wife. Looking for info. Serial number came up in the fifties, but feel it's older. Curious if paint is original also. Chainguard looks repainted. Plan on cleaning up and riding. Info is appreciated.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 19, 2016)

Super sweet.
I'm guessing 38/39.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow that is so cool


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

That's a beautiful bike, your wife is a lucky lady!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 19, 2016)

37/38 is right. Late 37,at the earliest.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 19, 2016)

Really appreciate it, original paint? Paid 300$, seemed like a fair price. First Ladies bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2016)

Closer to a mid 1938 model I believe. Super nice condition and the repainted guard is an easy fix.

1938...... 0O2000 - Z99899


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 19, 2016)

That's nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Really appreciate it, original paint? Paid 300$, seemed like a fair price. First Ladies bike.



It looks original to me. Fair price if you like it. Great color combo. Great 1st ladies bike.
hopefully she will ride it.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 19, 2016)

great price for an odd original paint bike, now r&r it and have the wife ride it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 19, 2016)

VERY NICE!
GREAT ACQUISITION!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn that's nice!! Bet she's smiling from ear to ear. Great color combo


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info, tons of knowledge and experience in one place.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 19, 2016)

I like it


----------



## spitfire (Jun 19, 2016)

Super cool color combo and great shape! Wish I could get wifey on an old bike!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 21, 2016)

Love the color combo....very clean prewar lady


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2016)

Very Naaaace!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 21, 2016)

I see lots of gray primer on the fender chips, etc.  Looks like red primer (Schwinn normal?) on the top bar.  Love the color combo and that was a good price for a sweet looking ladies.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> I see lots of gray primer on the fender chips, etc.  Looks like red primer (Schwinn normal?) on the top bar.  Love the color combo and that was a good price for a sweet looking ladies.
> 
> Mike




I think that is base steel.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice find! Hope your wife likes it as well.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2016)

The following statement [often heard in the real world] is *ONLY* true when it applies to Schwinn built bikes; all others brands changed @ latter times post war... Pre War Schwinn were all REAR DROP OUT; I believe this is true including 1942. Every Post War Schwinn was a FRONT DROP. [I'll qualify by saying I have no knowledge about the skinny tired road bikes like 'the World' models]. In 1945 Schwinn fired back up; but, I've only seen catalogs with the 'road' bikes [skinny tires]. In 1946 they put out a fine line-up adding the ballooners we all rave about. *Take your serial number* and go to the top thread of this Schwinn forum and there is a thread about Schwinn Serial Numbers... open and scroll down... maybe 17 pages ? is a green sheet [photo-copy of pre-war serial number ranges... FIND yours!

Onumbers-Znumbers comes out in 1938...


----------



## Dave K (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe it is a 1938 BC model
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1938.html


----------



## Dave K (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 21, 2016)

Dave K said:


> View attachment 331588



I found that picture also, that's gotta be it, wasn't sure cause didn't see this color combo in the literature.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 21, 2016)

He shoots, he scores! Unreal bike! Let us know if your lady likes it!


----------



## Aerostrut (Jun 22, 2016)

Good catch.  It seems to me that green bikes survive longer than other colored bikes.  Gary


----------



## scorpius (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice find , great when they are found original like that


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hmmm... That would look nice next to my 41 henderson...





Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 24, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Hmmm... That would look nice next to my 41 henderson...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, that is NICE, would make a nice pair.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Your right about chain guard re-paint... research how to clean the light green paint off without damaging the OG dark green or the quality seal... right here on TheCABE. I suggest WD-40 and 0000 steel wool.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 30, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> The following statement [often heard in the real world] is *ONLY* true when it applies to Schwinn built bikes; all others brands changed @ latter times post war... Pre War Schwinn were all REAR DROP OUT; I believe this is true including 1942. Every Post War Schwinn was a FRONT DROP. [I'll qualify by saying I have no knowledge about the skinny tired road bikes like 'the World' models]. In 1945 Schwinn fired back up; but, I've only seen catalogs with the 'road' bikes [skinny tires]. In 1946 they put out a fine line-up adding the ballooners we all rave about. *Take your serial number* and go to the top thread of this Schwinn forum and there is a thread about Schwinn Serial Numbers... open and scroll down... maybe 17 pages ? is a green sheet [photo-copy of pre-war serial number ranges... FIND yours!
> 
> Onumbers-Znumbers comes out in 1938...



Actually,rear drop outs on all schwinns,cycletrucks were built through 1944,the traditional fish hook drop out,or forward facing,was introduced in 1946,along with the non rattling built in kickstand. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

